# So for 34 bucks a mic?



## GK1918 (Mar 11, 2014)

As like Tubal Lyle Cain, I hate batterys. but I bought a Igauge digi mic. I put it threw all known torcher tests at it. I passed or surpassed
my Starretts.  Not that I work for Nasa, Its ah, ( mind blowing. )  But as all of this China stuff,  I suppose It will have a heart attack
soon. Its real nice to hold, real nice ratcht system.  ABS plastic / steel frame.  why cant we make this stuff?  Oh govt smoke stack haters,
and unions???


----------



## xalky (Mar 11, 2014)

GK1918 said:


> As like Tubal Lyle Cain, I hate batterys. but I bought a Igauge digi mic. I put it threw all known torcher tests at it. I passed or surpassed
> my Starretts.  Not that I work for Nasa, Its ah, ( mind blowing. )  But as all of this China stuff,  I suppose It will have a heart attack
> soon. Its real nice to hold, real nice ratcht system.  ABS plastic / steel frame.  why cant we make this stuff?  Oh govt smoke stack haters,
> and unions???



We can't make it and sell it for $34 because everybody here wants a big screen TV and a new car in the driveway. In China land, They're happy to get 3 hots and a cot.  

Sad but true.


----------



## GK1918 (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh 0    I qualify a 1985 Lincoln, tv with vacuum tubes and a rotary phone????


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Mar 12, 2014)

thanks for the minireview  Where did you get it? I sent DavidH a PM to see if he can get them as I need a new digital caliper as well and the used Mitutoyos on eBay have been going for a lot more than I can spend.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Mar 12, 2014)

> why cant we make this stuff? Oh govt smoke stack haters, and unions???



So along with importing the cheap stuff from China we should also import the working and living conditions?   

http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2014/mar/12/china-smog-pollution-beijing


----------



## fastback (Mar 12, 2014)

I have one of those $35.00 units. I got mine for HF and used a 25% discount coupon.  It works well.  I have checked it against my 6 other 1-inch micrometers and it is right on.  I don't know how long it will last. but for now it works great.  I like to use it when my eyes grow tired towards the end the day.

Paul


----------

